

Show HN: Experiments in Video Motion - mattdesl
http://mattdesl.github.io/motion/

======
mattdesl
Just a note: this is Chrome/FF only for now, and requires WebGL + float
textures. If you can't see the experience, here's a short hand-held Vine:
[https://twitter.com/mattdesl/status/590565871074017281](https://twitter.com/mattdesl/status/590565871074017281)

